
Announcing GitHub Sponsors: a new way to contribute to open source - guessmyname
https://github.blog/2019-05-23-announcing-github-sponsors-a-new-way-to-contribute-to-open-source/
======
mceachen
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19989684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19989684)

